
Serverless APIs – Passing the Buck (part 1 of 2) - altsang
https://www.lunchbadger.com/serverless-apis-passing-buck-pt-1/
======
skar5151
Are you ruining on Lamda? I like serverless, but hate AWS bill sucking up my
cash runway. Not economical in Production...maybe at lower scale. I would
prefer to deploy LB on a private cloud serverless architecture. Tips ?

~~~
altsang
if you're on a AWS, we utilize Lambda to get cost efficiency and predictable
cost of execution, we also have a container based runtime that can run your
APIs along with everything else that's part of the LunchBadger infrastructure
to be run wholly on-premise in your private cloud. To the developer - they
write a JavaScript/Node function realizing the serverless simplicity in
building out their APIs.

------
glougheed
Is this a lambda play?

~~~
altsang
We run on top of AWS Lambda - if you choose. Lambda is great but there's still
a TON of scaffolding and boilerplate to get your APIs up and running
including: model mappings, routing, point to point connection to either HTTP
based proxies or Lambda functions. We simplify all of that utilizing the
Serverless Framework running LoopBackJS models.

If you're not on Lambda or don't want it - the model logic can be run within
our optimized container based runtime built on Kubernetes. Everything is
transparent either way built on open source. Where you run it is your choice.

